# a cucho/a cucucho/ llevar al apa/llevar a cuestas/a babucha/a tun tun/llevar en andas



## swift

Hola amigos:

Otra pregunta sobre una expresión que, creo, sólo yo uso en Costa Rica. 

Se trata de la locución adverbial *a cucho*, que es sinónima de "a hombros" y se refiere a llevar sobre los hombros a alguien.

Me pregunto si se usa dicha expresión en otros países, si se conoce y se entiende, o si se limita a la zona cantábrica, como indica el DRAE.

A mí me gusta más la definición de mi viejo diccionario:



> *CUCHO (A). *m. adv. _Sant._ Manera de llevar a los niños, sentados sobre los hombros de una persona, cuyo cuello ciñen para no caer.



Desde ya, gracias.


Un saludo,


J.


*Modificación del título del hilo. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## flljob

¿Cómo pueden ceñir el cuello de la persona sobre cuyos hombros van sentados?

En México se usa _a mamachis_ en el sur, y _a papuchi_ en Sonora. Se lleva a la persona sobre la espalda, y esta se sujeta del cuello. Además, el que carga le sostiene los muslos con los antebrazos.


----------



## chamyto

Hola, por el norte de España nunca he oído esa expresión .


----------



## swift

Diría que de este modo, flljob: a cucho.

La acepción de ceñir, según entiendo yo (no te fíes), es ésta:



> *2.     * tr. Dicho de una cosa: Cerrar o rodear a otra.
> 
> Fuente: DRAE
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ceñir



Gracias por proporcionarnos los equivalentes regionales mexicanos.

Un saludo para ti, y para ti también chamyto. Gracias a ambos.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: No, por acá es "a babucha" (común), y "a cococho" (más raro).


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Diría que de este modo, flljob: a cucho.


Por aquí, como ha dicho Rayines, es *a babucha*.


> En el DUE:
> *A babucha *(Arg., Ur.). _A cuestas._


*a cucho* y *a cococho* no las conocía.


----------



## didakticos

swift said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> Otra pregunta sobre una expresión que, creo, sólo yo uso en Costa Rica.
> 
> Se trata de la locución adverbial *a cucho*, que es sinónima de "a hombros" y se refiere a llevar sobre los hombros a alguien.
> 
> Me pregunto si se usa dicha expresión en otros países, si se conoce y se entiende, o si se limita a la zona cantábrica, como indica el DRAE.
> 
> A mí me gusta más la definición de mi viejo diccionario:
> 
> 
> 
> Desde ya, gracias.
> 
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> J.


¡Hola Swift! ¿Me podrías indicar en que región de Costa Rica la has escuchado? Es la primera vez que la escucho. Para mí, eso siempre fue *a caballito*. Pero no me hagás caso: puede ser que esta haya sido la expresión en uso hace cuatro décadas. O que se usara sólo en la capital (donde por cierto todavía se escuchaban los cascos de los caballos hoyando el pavimento a principios de los años setenta. Y no precisamente para el "tope" . La leche nos venía en carreta  ).

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## swift

Bueno, ahora la conocéis. 

No, Didak. Soy yo el único, creo. No la he escuchado en ninguna otra parte. A mí me gusta producir efectos por medio de las palabras, y cuando digo que "el papá de Fernandito lo llevaba a cucho por todo el parque", todo el mundo me pregunta quién es Cucho. 

En ninguna región de Costa Rica, que yo sepa, se conoce ni se usa la expresión "a cucho". *A caballo *o _*a caballito*_ es lo que se usa y lo que se hace todavía hoy.

Gracias, Inés y Calambur, por el detalle.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

En el noreste de México también decimos "a/de caballito"  o "en hombros".


----------



## Calambur

De nada...
Y *a caballito* también por aquí (lo había olvidado).


----------



## AnitaBig

Calambur said:


> De nada...
> Y *a caballito* también por aquí (lo había olvidado).



Sí! "*A caballito*" y "*en andas*" son las que más me suenan a mí (y somos del mismo lugar ). 

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=andas

Saludos!


----------



## didakticos

swift said:


> Bueno, ahora la conocéis.
> 
> No, Didak. Soy yo el único, creo. No la he escuchado en ninguna otra parte. A mí me gusta producir efectos por medio de las palabras, y cuando digo que "el papá de Fernandito lo llevaba a cucho por todo el parque", todo el mundo me pregunta quién es Cucho.
> 
> En ninguna región de Costa Rica, que yo sepa, se conoce ni se usa la expresión "a cucho". *A caballo *o _*a caballito*_ es lo que se usa y lo que se hace todavía hoy.
> 
> Gracias, Inés y Calambur, por el detalle.


¡Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración swift! No sabés el montón de años (que estaban montados _a caballito_ y ya me estaban haciendo caminar como un jorobado) que me habés quitado de encima .

No, ya en serio, parece que no andás tan desencaminado. El DRAE dice de _*cucho*_:

*cucho**3**.*

 (Del lat. _coxa_, cadera, como _cuja_).

*a **~**.*
* 1.     * loc. adv._ Cantb._ *a hombros.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Ahora, ¿qué cómo pasó a significar de la cadera a los hombros? Eso es todo un misterio para mí .


----------



## swift

Hola:

Curioso. Para mí, llevar a alguien en andas es cargarlo entre dos personas como formando una silla con los brazos. Pero sobre todo, evoca la imagen de un difunto cargado con varas. Insisto, yo tengo mi idiolecto particular que es muy mío. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Calambur

didakticos said:


> No, ya en serio, parece que no andás tan desencaminado. El DRAE dice de _*cucho*_:
> 
> *cucho**3**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _coxa_, cadera, como _cuja_).
> 
> *a **~**.*
> *1. *loc. adv._ Cantb._ *a hombros.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Ahora, ¿qué cómo pasó a significar de la cadera a los hombros? Eso es todo un misterio para mí .


Tal vez así:


> Del DUE.
> *cadera *(del lat. vg. «cathedra», silla, nalga, del gr. «kathédra»)
> *1 *(ant.) f._ *Silla._
> 
> 
> *cucho3 *(del lat. «coxa», cadera). *A cucho *(Cantb.). _A *hombros: montado o llevado sobre los hombros de una persona, pasando cada pierna por un lado del cuello._


Y no estoy para nada de acuerdo con esto:


> *cucho2 *(de «cuch», voz para llamar a algunos animales; Chi.) m._ Palabra usada para llamar al *gato y para nombrarlo._


----------



## swift

A lo mejor se refiere a este otro cucho, Calley.


----------



## didakticos

Calambur said:


> Tal vez así:
> 
> Del DUE.
> *cadera *(del lat. vg. «cathedra», silla, nalga, del gr. «kathédra»)
> *1 *(ant.) f._ *Silla._
> 
> *cucho3 *(del lat. «coxa», cadera). *A cucho *(Cantb.). _A *hombros: montado o llevado sobre los hombros de una persona, pasando cada pierna por un lado del cuello._


¡Por supuesto! ¡A la pucha! Si seré menso : están hablando de la *cucha* del que va sentado, no del que lo lleva


----------



## swift

Me asaltó la duda: ¿a horcajadas también es válido?


----------



## didakticos

No lo creo, mi estimado swift: si buscás fotografías de _*a horcajadas*_ en san gugle, aún con el buscador moderado, te van a aparecer otras cosas totalmente diferentes al inocente _*a caballito*_ .


----------



## Lexinauta

swift said:


> Me asaltó la duda: ¿a horcajadas también es válido?


¡Por supuesto!


----------



## didakticos

Lexinauta said:


> ¡Por supuesto!


¡Pero no, Lexi! _*A caballito*_ es sobre los hombros (como la foto que puso swift en el #4), y _*a horcajadas*_ es a las espaldas. Dicen que una foto dice más que mil palabras, _*a horcajadas*_.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

A lo que Swift se está refiriendo, es a lo que en *El Salvador* conocemos como: "*a cucucho*", expresión que por cierto, recoge el DRAE:

*cucucho**.*
*a **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv._ El Salv._ *a cuestas* (‖ sobre los hombros o las espaldas).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Me pregunto, en qué momento "*cucucho*" se encogió a "*cucho*".


----------



## didakticos

Ayutuxte: creo que más bien es al "vesre"





didakticos said:


> El DRAE dice de _*cucho*_:
> 
> *cucho**3**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _coxa_, cadera, como _cuja_).
> 
> *a **~**.*
> * 1.     * loc. adv._ Cantb._ *a hombros.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Ahora, ¿qué cómo pasó a significar de la cadera a los hombros? Eso es todo un misterio para mí .





Ayutuxte said:


> *cucucho**.*
> *a **~**.*
> *1. *loc. adv._ El Salv._ *a cuestas* (‖ sobre los hombros o las espaldas).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Me pregunto, en qué momento "*cucucho*" se encogió a "*cucho*".


Creo que la expresión original era *a cucho* y en El Salvador se convirtió en *a cucucho*. Digo yo, no sé.


----------



## chamyto

Hola, creo que una expresión parecida también puede ser _a perejetes_ ( ¿ con "g" o con "j" ? )


----------



## didakticos

chamyto said:


> Hola, creo que una expresión parecida también puede ser _a perejetes_ ( ¿ con "g" o con "j" ? )


Encontré _*a perejetes*_ en la red, pero no está en el DRAE. ¿Nos podrías decir en que zonas de España se usa?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

didakticos said:


> Ayutuxte: creo que más bien es al "vesre"
> 
> Creo que la expresión original era *a cucho* y en El Salvador se convirtió en *a cucucho*. Digo yo, no sé.


 
Hola Didakticos:

Para variar, esta vez el DRAE no nos da una pista sobre el origen de esta palabra y escarbando un poco más, ahora resulta que no es netamente cuscatleca como yo pensaba, sino que "*a cucucho*" es una expresión rioplatense y que llegó a *El Salvador *importada directamente de la *Argentina*.

De hecho, en la obra cumbre del célebre escritor argentino, Ricardo Güiraldes, "*Don Segundo Sombra*", figura esta expresión:



> "...Si sos gaucho endeverás, no has de mudar, porque andequiera que vayas irás con tu alma *a cucucho*..."


 
*Fuente*

Más adelante, en dicho se libro se explica lo siguiente:



> "...*A cucucho* o a cococho, lo mismo que a babucha, son expresiones rioplatenses equivalentes a a cuestas. Las primeras han desaparecido del uso actual..."


 
Si la expresión "*a cucucho*" es rioplatense, ¿porque el DRAE no la reconoce como tal, sino que la estipula solo para *El Salvador*, donde nosotros la usamos ampliamente y está vivita y coleando perfectamente, a diferencia de la Argentina, donde cayó en desuso, según la fuente citada?

Siendo "a cucucho" originario de la Argentina, ¿en qué momento, en su trayecto por Costa Rica, hacia el norte, perdió un "cu", al transformarse en "a cucho" y luego venir a recuperarlo al llegar a El Salvador ya como "a cucucho", en su versión original?

En fin, misterios insondables del idioma.


----------



## swift

Ayutuxte:

Ya me da pena con ustedes dos. Yo hablo como diccionario, no como los costarricenses, a menos que quiera sonar muy familiar. La expresión "a cucho" la descubrí cuando tenía 11 años, en mi diccionario.  Por Costa Rica no pasaron, que yo sepa, ni el cucho ni el cucucho, aunque sí hay la palabra "cucurucho" que significa "cúspide".

Un saludo para vos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

swift said:


> Ayutuxte:
> 
> Ya me da pena con ustedes dos. Yo hablo como diccionario, no como los costarricenses, a menos que quiera sonar muy familiar. La expresión "a cucho" la descubrí cuando tenía 11 años, en mi diccionario.  Por Costa Rica no pasaron, que yo sepa, ni el cucho ni el cucucho, aunque sí hay la palabra "cucurucho" que significa "cúspide".
> 
> Un saludo para vos.


 
Gracias por la aclaración, Swift.

En ese caso, retiro lo dicho respecto a Costa Rica, pero me sigue inquietando cómo se dio ese salto, probablemente directo, de "*a cucucho*", de Argentina a El Salvador y además esa variante "a cucho".


----------



## Rayines

Ayutuxte said:


> Si la expresión "*a cucucho*" es rioplatense, ¿porque el DRAE no la reconoce como tal, sino que la estipula solo para *El Salvador*, donde nosotros la usamos ampliamente y está vivita y coleando perfectamente, a diferencia de la Argentina, donde cayó en desuso, según la fuente citada?
> 
> Siendo "a cucucho" originario de la Argentina, ¿en qué momento, en su trayecto por Costa Rica, hacia el norte, perdió un "cu", al transformarse en "a cucho" y luego venir a recuperarlo al llegar a El Salvador ya como "a cucucho", en su versión original?
> 
> En fin, misterios insondables del idioma.


¡Qué interesante, Ayu!...bueno, pero en Argentina, es (por lo menos en épocas más cercanas, por no decir actuales) todo con o : "a cococho".


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, didakticos:


> ¡Pero no, Lexi! _*A caballito*_ es sobre los hombros (como la foto que puso swift en el #4), y _*a horcajadas*_ es a las espaldas. Dicen que una foto dice más que mil palabras, _*a horcajadas*_.


Yo quise contestar a Swift que 'a horcajadas' era sinónimo de 'a caballito', pero quizá no quedó claro.
Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia decimos "a tun tun" con el significado de llevar un niño a las espaldas.


----------



## Phosky

flljob said:


> ¿Cómo pueden ceñir el cuello de la persona sobre cuyos hombros van sentados?
> 
> En México se usa _a mamachis_ en el sur, y _a papuchi_ en Sonora. Se lleva a la persona sobre la espalda, y esta se sujeta del cuello. Además, el que carga le sostiene los muslos con los antebrazos.



Una cosa es llevar a un niño sobre los hombros, y otra a lo que tú te refieres (llevar a alguien "a caballito"). Son conceptos diferentes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Ahora, ¿qué cómo pasó a significar de la cadera a los hombros? Eso es todo un misterio para mí .


En el hecho de llevar encima criaturas, bien a la espalda, bien en el regazo, colgados del cuello o sentados sobre los hombros, hay una serie de _desplazamientos semánticos en su designación según el punto de vista de la madre_. Este vocabulario tan expresivo del transporte de criaturas suele producir desplazamientos semánticos en los significados de las _partes del cuerpo de la madre_. En este caso es *cadera* (cucho) por _espalda_ u _hombros_ (todo depende de donse se note o considere más fuerte o fundamental el agarre del niño para evitar la caída). Los gallegos incluso hablando en español usamos la palabra *colo* (cuello) en vez de *regazo*, por considerarse las manos del niño al cuello el anclaje fundamental hasta el punto eliminar _*colo*_ en su sentido propio y usar en su substitución *pescozo* (cuello de los animales, pescuezo).


----------



## chamyto

didakticos said:


> Encontré _*a perejetes*_ en la red, pero no está en el DRAE. ¿Nos podrías decir en que zonas de España se usa?


 

Por donde yo vivo se usa ( Norte de Castilla y León )


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> ...*a cococho* no la conocía.


Hasta hace 7 días desconocía la expresión, y ayer se la oí decir a una señora: _Fulano llevaba al nene a cococho _(ya otras veces me han sucedido cosas parecidas. No salgo de mi asombro cuando se dan estas "casualidades").


----------



## Gkatar

Calambur said:


> Hasta hace 7 días desconocía la expresión, y ayer se la oí decir a una señora: _Fulano llevaba al nene a cococho _(ya otras veces me han sucedido cosas parecidas. No salgo de mi asombro cuando se dan estas "casualidades").



Hola Calambur, yo creo que es cuestión de zonas. Yo nací en provincia y lo aprendí como a cocochito, pero cuando me mudé de chica a Bs As nadie me entendía.


----------



## swift

De todo esto, concluyo: ¡vivan mis hilos! 

"A cocochito" me parece más bien "tierno". Como palabra que se usa cuando se habla con un niño (¡como si en el mundo todo fuera pequeño, vaya! ).

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## 0scar

Nunca oí a_ llevar a cococho_ o similar, la frase familiar es _ llevar a  babucha._ 

*a babucha*
*1. *loc. adv. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur. _a cuestas (‖ sobre los hombros o a las espaldas).

DRAE


----------



## kora4

En España depende de la provincia se dice de diferentes maneras, en Aragón se dice "a cotenas" o "a corderetas".
Algo parecido a "a cucho" me parece que se dice en Burgos.


----------



## torrebruno

La Puerta del Príncipe solo se abre en contadísimas ocasiones para que hombres hechos y derechos, como los toreros, salgan a *hombros*.
Cargar de otra forma que no sea así es ir montado a *cabritos*. Y a *horcajadas *puede uno montarse en cualquier cosa, en una silla para apoyarte con los brazos en el respaldo, por ejemplo, o como lo hacen las brujas en sus mágicas escobas.


----------



## asaiz3

Probablemente este comentario ya no lo lea nadie, pues responde a una pregunta con cuatro años, pero creo que todavía puedo aportar información interesante. La expresión "a cucho", "a cuchos" (así la uso yo), "a cuchus" (como la usa mi hija) o "a carricuchín" (que es la forma en que la utiliza mi mujer, que es del pueblo de Castro Urdiales) es muy corriente en Cantabria, España. Se utliza cuando se lleva a una persona a la espalda, agarrándola por las piernas a la altura de la cintura, mientras ella se agarra del cuello de la persona que la lleva. Se utiliza en expresiones como "ir a cuchos" o "llevar a cuchos".
En su momento, me resultó curioso que, a pesar de su aspecto tan propio del lenguaje familiar, fuese una evolución directa del latín. También es curioso que, por esos extraños caminos que toman las palabras, proceda de la misma palabra que cojo, coja, es decir, de coxa, que era la cadera. Hay una parte de la vaca, al menos por aquí, que también se llama "coja", pero la verdad es que no sé cuál es. Se lo preguntaré a algún carnicero.
En cuanto al viejo diccionario, es posible que también tenga una explicación. Según dices aparece la abreviatura _Sant_. Santander es la capital de la región de Cantabria y, hasta hace no muchos años, esa región recibía el nombre genérico de provincia de Santander. Probablemente ese _Sant_ corresponda a Santander, que sería el nombre del territorio en que se usa el término cuando se editó tu viejo diccionario.


----------



## maxjex

a que se dice a babucha o en caballito pero una palabra que tiene una definición parecida"llevar en andas"se usa mucho por estos lares

*Sinónimos en Español de "llevar en andas": *
cargar a hombros, llevar en hombros, sacar en hombros
http://www.wordmagicsoft.com/diccionario/es-en/llevar en andas.php


----------



## Jonno

asaiz3 said:


> Probablemente este comentario ya no lo lea nadie, pues responde a una pregunta con cuatro años, pero creo que todavía puedo aportar información interesante.


Aunque sea viejo, los comentarios nuevos hacen que el tema suba. Así que tiene las mismas posibilidades de que sea leído que un tema nuevo 



> La expresión "a cucho", "a cuchos" (así la uso yo), "*a cuchus*" (como la usa mi hija)



Así la he oído yo por mi zona. También "*a burrucuchus*".

Vienen recogidas en un "vocabulario caduco de la Margen Izquierda" (la Margen Izquierda es la zona al oeste de la ría del Nervión, en Vizcaya, tradicionalmente obrera). Aunque muchas de esas palabras no son exclusivas de la zona, se usan en muchas partes. Yo no vivo en la Margen Izquierda sino más al sur, y muchas las conozco y uso. El vocabulario: http://vocabulariocaduco.wikispaces.com/Vocabulario

Por cierto, que he llegado a esa web buscando una expresión que se usaba en mi infancia: "*a la gigantona*". Si "a cuchus" es llevar a alguien a horcajadas con una pierna a cada lado de la cintura, "a la gigantona" es lo mismo pero con la persona sentada sobre los hombros con las piernas alrededor del cuello.

Aparte de esa web de vocabulario caduco no he encontrado ningún otro ejemplo de uso de esta expresión. ¿Alguien la conoce?


----------



## Rodal

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Cuando resulta muy pesado cargar a un niño en brazos, la alternativa es llevarlo *al apa.* No sé si se entiende en otros países esta expresión, pero me causa curiosidad saber si existe o si se conoce de otra manera. Llevar alguien al apa, en lugar de cargarlo en brazos, es cargar al niño en tu espalda con sus manos alrededor de tu cuello y sus piernas alrededor de tu cintura. El adulto camina erguido sujetando al niño de sus piernas.

Gracias de antemano.


*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Kaxgufen

Por acá a babucha o babuchas. Y obvio, hacer upa.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Hay un par de hilos en que se discuten variantes regionales:

El primero no está muy bien planteado desde el inicio, porque no se describe con exactitud la forma de llevar alzado al niño y porque el enlace que se proporcionó para complementar la consulta ya no sirve:

a mamachis

En ambos encontrarás montones de variantes y apuntes dialectales.

Un saludo.

*Segundo enlace ya no necesario por fusión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En este otro hilo también se comenta al respecto:

a costiñas: portuguesismos en castellano.


----------

